# Durso Plumbing help



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Alright, 
So I have a durso setup on a new tank build I'm doing. However, since this tank is in the living room, the sump noise is more than I can handle...

Has anyone had this setup and had a quite sump?

Here is a picture of the bottom. The top has no noise at all 
Just struggling with the bottom.
I added a wye connector after the gate valve to allow the air to go up and the water to flow down to alleviate the burping in the sump.

I'm getting water noise from the water hitting the wye connector and then the extra air bubbles










If nothing can be done, I was thinking of changing this setup from a Durso to a Herbie. I have a 1" and 0.5" bulkhead. Can a herbie be setup with these two bulkheads?

My setup is a 50 gallon with a 350-380gph pump

Thanks for your help!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

All setups are based off the durso. The only difference is having am emergency overflow with the Herbie and the bean animal has two.

You need to drill a hole in the top of the relief tube and put a air hose tube in it, then build a silencer for it. I'll take some pics of how I did it in a bit.

I like your plumbing idea and I will be stealing it


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

^ hole and tube should help

If this was my build... I would probably move the power bar a little further from the return line. If that hose clamp fails...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

twobytwo said:


> ^ hole and tube should help
> 
> If this was my build... I would probably move the power bar a little further from the return line. If that hose clamp fails...


That powerbar will be moved. I got the RKE that I will be putting into the cabinet lol



altcharacter said:


> All setups are based off the durso. The only difference is having am emergency overflow with the Herbie and the bean animal has two.
> 
> You need to drill a hole in the top of the relief tube and put a air hose tube in it, then build a silencer for it. I'll take some pics of how I did it in a bit.
> 
> I like your plumbing idea and I will be stealing it


I have a hole in the top durso with a tube, and the bottom wye connector, i also drilled a hole there and put a tube...

The majority of the noise that I get is the water hitting the wye connctor and then dropping down.


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

How far below the waterline is the opening for the drain? I was having a bit of trouble setting up my Durso recently and readjusted the drain to be just under the waterline (1" maybe?). If this is the issue and you don't want to cut the pipe shorter, drilling holes in the pipe just under the waterline may help.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

twobytwo said:


> How far below the waterline is the opening for the drain? I was having a bit of trouble setting up my Durso recently and readjusted the drain to be just under the waterline (1" maybe?). If this is the issue and you don't want to cut the pipe shorter, drilling holes in the pipe just under the waterline may help.


I found 1/4-1/2" under water line worked awesome for me.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

So I changed up my plumbing a bit. I got rid of the wye connector as I thought it was doing more harm then good. I just couldn't get it dialed in correctly. So instead of the wye connector, I put a 45 degree fitting to bring the water straight down into the sump with a "reverse durso" setup in the sump and it has worked flawlessly 

With a tune here and there, I got this baby up and running so quietly!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Awesome. Free frags for all of us. Lol. 

The previous setup was probably introducing more air. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

